# ProTool und Win 7 32 oder 64bit?



## MCerv (10 November 2011)

Hi Step7 Kollegen,

hat einer von Euch ProToolPro 6.0 SP3 auf einem Win 7 32-oder 64-Bit PC am laufen?
Ich weiß das ProTool nur bis WinXP freigegeben ist aber funktioniert es dennoch?

Grüße
Michael


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 November 2011)

Jo ich habe ProTool auf Win 7 32 am laufen
allerdings in einem VM Container mit XP und da funktioniert es auch


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 November 2011)

Hallo,
da der Beitrag von AuDSU etwas mißverständlich sein könnte :
ProTool funktioniert definitiv NICHT unter Win7. Man kann aber eine VM installieren (da wird es in Zukunft m.E. sowieso vermehrt hingehen) und in dieser dann das andere Betriebssystem und abweichende Installationen bzw. nicht kompatible Programme laufen lassen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## georg28 (11 November 2011)

Hallo,
Ich habe Pro Tool auf WIN 7 32 Bit am laufen ohne eine VM. Ich habe von Pro Tool ein IMAGE gezogen und dann dieses extrahiert um die ProTool.exe und Setup.exe unter Eigenschaften die Kompalibilität auf WINXP SP2 gesetzt. 
Habe alledings an meinem Laptop eine RS232 Schnittstelle.
Läuft bisher ohne Probleme. Mehrer Projekte auf OP 7 übertragen.


----------



## blasterbock (11 November 2011)

@Georg
Mit welcher Software ein Image gezogen ?


----------



## georg28 (11 November 2011)

@blaterbock
glaube war Nero ein einfaches Brennprogramm. Ist ja kein Kopierschutz auf der ProTool CD
Bin im Besitzt einer legalen Lizens, von d.h kein Gesetzesverstoß


----------



## MCerv (11 November 2011)

@georg28:

Wenn Du ein IMAGE gezogen hast, dann müsste doch auch ein einfaches kopieren der Daten auf die Platte, ändern der Eigenschaften und anschließendes installieren funktionieren, oder?


----------



## jabba (11 November 2011)

Unter Win7 32 bit hab ich es installiert bekommen,nur durch Angabe Kompatibilitätsmodus Xp Sp2, aber nach der Installation kam immer der Fehler die OCX Dateien müßten im gleichen Verzeichnis wie Protool sein.
Das sind die auch,läuft aber trotzdem nicht.

Naja , da mein neuer teurer Dell sowie den Geist aufgibt, werde ich weitere Versuche nach hinten schieben müßen.
Hab schon wegen WinCCFlex eine zweites Win7 mit 32Bit drauf :sad:.


----------



## Klärmolch (11 November 2011)

Benutzerkontenschutz abschalten und Kompatibilitätsmodus wegmachen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## spsfah (26 August 2012)

*kompatibilität modus in protool abschalten*

Hallo,
wie kann man den Kompatibilität modus in protool abschalten.
Bzw. in welcher Datei oder *ini. ist dieser hinterlegt ?

Danke für Info und Grüße


----------



## d.s. (9 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
also ich hab Protool 6.0 mit SP3 schon auf mehreren Rechnern mit *Windows 7 32bit* Installiert. Ist halt aufwand.
1.) Über die Suche alle Setup.exe der CD auflisten lassen.
2.) Dann Manuell in den Eigenschaften jeder Setup.exe den Kompatibilitätsmodus auf Windows XP SP2 einstellen.
3.) Die Benutzerkontensteuerung auf Nie Melden (also Deaktiveren) einstellen.
4.) Die Install.exe auch auf den Kompatibilitätsmodus auf Windows XP SP2 einstellen.
5.) Die Install.exe ausführen und die Software Installieren.
6.) Beim Start von Protool kommt dann der Fehler:  die OCX Dateien müßten im gleichen Verzeichnis wie Protool sein. 
7.) Auch Protool auf den Kompatibilitätsmodus auf Windows XP SP2 einstellen, jetzt sollte es Laufen.
8.) Falls die Integration in Step7 noch nicht Funktioniert, Step7 nochmal drüberinstallieren (Reperaturmodus) dann geht das auch.
Leider klappt 8.) nicht immer, aber so hab ich es schon mehrmals Installiert.


----------



## MCerv (10 Oktober 2012)

Klingt gut, wäre da nicht ein anderes Problem. Ich denke das Du auch WinCC flex 2008 verwendest, was machst Du da? Nur Flex bis SP2 nutzen? Ab SP3 funzt das nicht mehr mit ProTool zusammen (Ein Hoch auf BigS)! Vermutlich ist es besser das Step-7 Paket 2x zu haben, 1. mit ProTool im XP-Mode und 2. direkt unter Win7, dann kann man auch Win7 64bit nutzen, oder?


----------



## d.s. (10 Oktober 2012)

Oh, da hab ich ja Glück gehabt. Ja ich hab WinCC flex 2008 mit SP3 drauf. Und für die Zukunft hilft dann wirklich nur ein zweites System oder VM für den Notfall. Und alle Protool Projekte die man nochmal anfassen muß gleich auf Flexible hochziehen, so daß man im Normalfall auf die alte Software verzichten kann. So wird zumindest mein Weg aussehen. Wenn man Panel's hat die es nicht mehr gibt und der Nachfolger von Protool nicht mehr unterstützt wird hat man dann noch den Vorteil daß die Software schon mal passt wenn ein Panel stirbt.


----------



## MCerv (11 Oktober 2012)

Ich muss Deine Freude etwas bremsen. Nicht alles was von ProTool nach WinCC flex konvertiert wird passt auf anhieb! Du hast wohl nen guten Chef der Dir gerne gleich mehrere Systeme sponsert, nicht schlecht! Und Du scheinst Zeit zu haben alle Projekte zu konvertieren! Wer bezahlt Dir denn die Arbeit? Ich arbeite im Maschinenbau und da fehlt zum einen die Zeit für das nebenbei konvertieren! Auf Kundenbestellung natürlich immer! Klar stirbt ein Panel wird es heute schwer noch n altes zu bekommen. Aber es gibt Firmen die noch alte Geräte vertreiben und sogar reparieren! Das was Siemens nicht mehr kann <lol>. Interessant wird eine Migration nur dann, wenn man größere Erweiterungen noch vor hat. Ansonsten gilt immer die oberste Regel "DON'T TOUCH A RUNNIG SYSTEM" (oder reparier die Anlage mit den orginal Teilen!)


----------



## d.s. (13 Oktober 2012)

Was heißt Freude, ich hätt's auch gern einfacher. Mit zweiten System mein ich natürlich Betriegssystem für den Notfall. Das kostet doch nichts im Vergleich zu der Software mit der ich Arbeite und wenn ich einen Rechner auf XP abrüsten lasse muß ich es auch bezahlen.
Aber eigentlich wollte ich hier nur einen Tip geben wie man Protool auf Win7 bekommt. Hab die Woche erst wieder einen Rechner so eingerichtet, läuft, und hoffe das hilft jemanden.


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Oktober 2012)

ich hab das "Problem" Protool so gelöst, dass ich eine XP-VM auf dem Stand Flex2008SP2 eingefroren habe, desgleichen eine XP-Partition auf einem der physischen Rechner.


----------



## buck412 (11 April 2013)

Hallo,

habe nach Anweisung von "d.s." ProTool erfolgreich auf meinen Rechner mit Win7 64bit installiert! 
Danke...!

Gruß
Buck


----------



## JesperMP (11 April 2013)

Obwohl das es geht, Protool zu installieren unter native Windows 7 64-bit, dann empfehle ich auch Protool zusammen mit WinCC Flex 2008 SP2 in ein VM zu installieren.


----------



## daflexx (17 September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin grade dabei mein neues Win7 64Bit System aufzusetzen. Hab bisher WinCC Flexible 2008 SP3 drauf und jetzt kommt dann das aktuellste Simatic Manager SP. Meine Frage bevor ich mir gleich wieder was zerschiesse.... WinCC Flexible SP3 und ProTool V6.0 SP3 sind fix nicht nebeneinander zum laufen zu bekommen?

Vielen Dank,

Gruss Felix


----------



## georg28 (17 September 2013)

Pro tool bekommst du auf einem 64 Bit System nicht zum laufen.
dh. musst du eine VM verwenden z.B den Windows XP Mode den man von Microsoft runterladen kann oder eine andere VM mit einem 32 Bit System.
Ich habe die Pro Tool CD auf eine Festplatte kopiert und Setup.exe von der Pro Tool auf WIN XP kompalibilitätsmodus gestellt und mit dieser auf WIN 7 32Bit installiert ohne VM.
Wenn du eine VM benutzt, ist halt die Frage wie du die Projekte mit einer seriellen Schnittstelle transferiert bekommst.
Da kann ich keine Angaben machen da ich eine RS232 an meinem Laptop habe. Dies hat funktioniert


----------



## georg28 (17 September 2013)

Ach ja meine Pro Tool Projekte sind ohne Integration in den Simatic Manager


----------



## MaurerT (9 Dezember 2015)

d.s. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich hab Protool 6.0 mit SP3 schon auf mehreren Rechnern mit *Windows 7 32bit* Installiert. Ist halt aufwand.
> 1.) Über die Suche alle Setup.exe der CD auflisten lassen.
> 2.) Dann Manuell in den Eigenschaften jeder Setup.exe den Kompatibilitätsmodus auf Windows XP SP2 einstellen.
> ...



Hallo, ich wollte nur mal Bestätigen das dies Vorgehensweise bei mir auch funktioniert hat. Punkt 6 trat bei mir nicht auf! Habe erst ProTool 6.0 SP2 installiert und im Anschluss SP3. Danach ließ sich aber der Simatic Manager nicht mehr starten (keine Fehlermeldung). Habe dann mit der letzte Version (Step7 Prof 2010 SR4) eine Reparaturinstallation durchgeführt und danach lief auch der Simatic Manager wieder. Leider ließ sich aber noch kein Projekt aus Step 7 heraus öffnen (Fehlermeldung: "ProTool TD/OP Projektkomponente nicht gefunden").  War schon kurz davor meine Sicherung zurückzuspielen, habe dann aber noch mal den Punkt 7 Rückgängig gemacht und siehe da es funktioniert. Ob der Transfer funktioniert kann ich noch nicht sagen, es sieht aber erst mal alles ganz gut aus. Mein System (Win7 Enterprise 32-bit, TIA Portal V11-V13, Win CC Flexible 2008 SP2, Step7 V5.5 SP4)


----------

